# Eighties Cars (And Watches) : Retro Chic Comes Of Age



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There was an article in last weekend's Telegraph Motoring supplement, about 1980's iconic cars.

Here's the online version: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/classiccars/7652212/Eighties-cars-retro-chic-comes-of-age.html

The printed article also included the obligatory photo of DCI Gene Hunt sat on the bonnet of his Audi Quattro. <_<

Can't remember now if it was this one  :










.... or this one with the delectable Keeley Hawes :wub: as published recently in the Daily Mail:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As I've mentioned in previous threads, not only have I been collecting Seiko 7A38's ....

.... but also any 7A38-related period advertising material and catalogues that I can find.

Picked this Seiko advert up on eBay, earlier in the week, featuring a rally Audi Quattro:










It's one of a series of Seiko's 'Sport Tech' campaign, produced by the Ted Bates ad agency.

This was published in the July 1984 issue of 'Motor Sport' magazine (when it's title was still two words).

Scans up quite nicely:










The 3 Seiko models shown in the left-hand sidebar include the gold-plated 7A38-7000 (SAA008J):


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

But would the Stig - and I'm talking *the real* Stig Blomqvist - rally driver and ace Quattro pilot ....

.... (not Top Gear's eponymous tame test driver h34r: ) .... ever have worn anything quite so blingy ?










Somehow I doubt it. 

Certainly a possibile accessory for 'Ashes to Ashes' DCI Gene Hunt. Would go well with his snakeskin boots !! :yucky:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... the gold-plated 7A38-7000 (SAA008J) ....





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But would the Stig (Blomqvist) .... ever have worn anything quite so blingy ?


Personally, I much prefer my stainless and black 7A38-7000 (SAA007J). It's one of my favourite 7A38's :wub: :










No hint of bling; better lume (still works too 27 years on); great retro looks ....

.... and rather more 'sporty-looking' IMHO - if somewhat 'Old Tech' nowadays.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There was an article in last weekend's Telegraph Motoring supplement, about 1980's iconic cars.


Fond memories indeed! I used to have this car/this colour in the late eighties. Great car. Think I was wearing a 7A38 aswell


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Fond memories indeed! I used to have this car/this colour in the late eighties. Great car.


Chap I used to work with (at Intel) in the 80's, Aelred Smith left to start Dialynx ....

cutting and shutting Audi Quattros / Coupes to make SWB Quattro replicas ('frankens'). :shocking:

Just googled him, looks like he's parted ways with Dialynx. He's AStecAudi now: http://www.astecaudi.com/customers_cars.htm


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > .... the gold-plated 7A38-7000 (SAA008J) ....
> ...


I prefer the stainless myself.....not sure if off the top of my head I can think of a watch that looks better in gold! Must be some but I can't think of any







Probably just a matter of personal taste!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

That 7000 is sharp looking !!

Theguy in Austria who I bought my Alien from also had a Data Bank 2000 for sale...Featured in one the ads you posted.

I didn't buy it from him because I knew I wouldn't wear it or know what the heck to do with it.

I'm nerdy but not THAT nerdy !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's one of a series of Seiko's 'Sport Tech' campaign, produced by the Ted Bates ad agency.
> 
> This was published in the July 1984 issue of 'Motor Sport' magazine (when it's title was still two words).
> 
> Scans up quite nicely:


There have been plenty of Gold-tone 7A38-7000's on eBay lately .... but guess what popped up in my eBay searches this evening ? :huh:

A NOS condition Seiko Data 2000 UW01-0020 - eBay item # 320757620863:












watchking1 said:


> .... also had a Data Bank 2000 for sale...Featured in one the ads you posted.
> 
> I didn't buy it from him because I knew I wouldn't wear it or know what the heck to do with it.
> 
> I'm nerdy but not THAT nerdy !!


Definitely one for the Nerd Watch collectors ! :umnik2: See: http://www.pocketcalculatorshow.com/nerdwatch/fun2.html


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well...this is going back to the seventies, but it includes a classic car and a classic Seiko (but you'll have to look hard to see the watch...you can just make out the orange dial). Here's me, circa 1975, in my pride and joy, a Triumph TR6, wearing my Seiko Pepsi, which I'd had for my 21st, the year before. These are some old photos, which I recently discovered, and had scanned into digital format.



















This was obviously before I knew that either would become seriously sought after in later years!


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

The information on all your threads is staggering, thanks for sharing man! :thumbsup:

I especially liked the bit about how Seiko capitalised on the PC boom, really appealed to my inner nerd!









Gavin


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

You just cant beat a bit of 70s/80s bling especially the gold plate watches (He says as he writes this wearing a gold plate Sekonda and currently working on getting a gold plate Rotary back into action. Been having my eyes on a Citizen 7 that although doesnt have the gold bling still maintains the chunky 70s/80s house brick on the wrist we all know and love.

On a separate note not much of a fan of Ashes to Ashes, apparently the car in it wasnt even out when that series was set it was used because that was thought to be the "Type of car he would drive"


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Did someone say 80's cars? Here are my two...

Opel Manta 400 replica (proper rwd rally car not any of this 4x4 technological Audi nonsense :lol:










and my Mr2










I'm not stuck in the 80's honest!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But would the Stig - and I'm talking *the real* Stig Blomqvist - rally driver and ace Quattro pilot ....
> 
> .... (not Top Gear's eponymous tame test driver h34r: ) .... ever have worn anything quite so blingy ?


(not Top Gear's eponymous tame test driver h34r: ) :yahoo:

I agree Stig Blomqvist was a class act - but don't know what watch he wore - perhaps this helps.


----------

